# Drilling asphalt?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

slowsol said:


> On a hot day, I bet you could push those bollards over with your bare hands.


My motorcycle used to fall over from its own wieght when the kick stand sunk into the asphalt when it was real hot. That asphalt won't hold chit.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't imagine putting in surface mount in concrete for a propane tank let alone asphalt.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

These would work better than anything suface mounted. Even surface mounted to concrete isn't even going to slow down some old lady backing into a propane tank.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-Adjustable-Sawhorse-2-Pack-STST60626/203799620


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll correct myself. Surface mounted to concrete could work if done correctly to DOT specs., but by then you would be 10X over the budget of sawing out a square, digging down 2' , sliding in a bollard and pouring in a bag of Kwickrete.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I leave the crete down a couple inches and finish with cold patch for appearance.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> My motorcycle used to fall over from its own wieght when the kick stand sunk into the asphalt when it was real hot. That asphalt won't hold chit.


Put a crushed beer/beverage can under kick stand will never fall. Holds my heavy [email protected]@ Ultra Classic every time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There are asphalt specific anchors that go deep into the ground that you set in grout.

Still probably not that strong...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> There are asphalt specific anchors that go deep into the ground that you set in grout.
> 
> Still probably not that strong...


And most likely more expensive (all around) than just digging a friggin' hole and burying the thing 2' down.


----------



## ttony1324 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea,, going about it all wrong, if u have 3 ' above ground u need 2 minimum under ground with at least 2 foot square concrete footer poured around, fill ductile iron (preferably) pipe with concrete as well cap the top with domed concrete paint yellow walla, they have new technology now a days whare u can pour a foundation, base with a locking unlocking Ballard for easy removal reinstall for blocking entrance ways and such their nice but expensive, only really good when necessary


----------



## ttony1324 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey that was just for the original question, everything everyone else said here was right on point and correct, it's really cool for a change to converse and listen to people who do the same thing I do every day thanks everyone, have a good one


----------

